# Carbon monoxide detector on E-3?



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Having just picked up a 2007 Fleetwood E-3, I have a few repairs to make. Is that a carbon monoxide detector or a smoke detector that is supposed to be hardwired in the ceiling? The first owner removed the original equipment for some reason (presumably, because it was defective or broken) and replaced it with a battery powered carbon monoxide detector. It does not want to stay in place since the replacement unit is designed for a wall application rather than a ceiling application. Should that be a hard wired carbon monoxide detector or a hard wired smoke detector? (Shouldn't a carbon monoxide detector be mounted low on a wall, since the gas if heavier than air?) Any ideas where I can get a replacement? Would it be the same as the units people put in their houses? Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Amcdeac,

Actually the E3 CO detector is hardwired but it also has a 9 volt battery. I have a picture of the original equipment and will post it later today.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

herudie, thanks for the response. Do you know where I can get a replacement model to hard wire into my unit? (Will a regular home unit work, or is there something different about the electrical system?) Are there RV supply stores I should know about, or would the Home Depot down the street have what I need? In removing the old unit, it looks like they cut the wires and wrapped them in electrical tape -- not a very elegant modification. 

Thanks again for your help and suggestions.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Amcdeac,


I suspect you need an RV monitor because most residential units would either use 120 volts or 9 volts.

Here is a picture of the unit in the E3. Hopefully I'll get inside my E3 this weekend to get you the make and model no.

The Coleman part number and description is "4767A4641 Carbon Monoxide detector w/wires and battery backup". You might be able to order one from a Coleman dealer

Here is one RV CO monitor that I found on the Internet You might want to do some time searching and see if you can find the exact match.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## pensnut (Jul 31, 2009)

Amcdeac, Actually your wrong about the placement of your detector. Carbon Monoxide is about the same as air. Take my opinion for what its worth. Ive been a firefighter for almost 10 years now and have had a good bit of training with this. But rather than bored you, here is a pretty good article you should read. 
Carbon Monoxide CO Detectors - Placement of Carbon Monoxide CO Detectors Important
Hope this helps you.


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Ruide -- thanks for the helpful pictures and information. If you can get the orginal mfg's info, that would be great, too.

Pensnut -- thanks for the important correction and link. All very good information to know.


----------

